# Code mit Zeilennummern kopieren?



## Guest (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo , wie bekomme ich einzelne Codeauszüge mit zeilennummern in eine word datei?

brauche das für eine doku über eine erzeugtes Programm.

programmiere mit eclipse 3.3


----------



## Gast (14. Aug 2007)

Wie macht ihr das denn, habe im netz schon mehrere dokus gefunden, wo immer in nem kasten das code eingefügt ist und am anfang zeilennummern stehen.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Aug 2007)

ich nehme mal an, dass das eher zum Layout gehört,
'kopiere Text in nummerierten Kasten', 
die fangen doch sicher immer bei 1 an (wie z.B. hier im Forum code-Tags)?

wenn du auch nur 1,2,3 brauchst und nicht die Zeilennummer in der Datei,
wäre ja ein entsprechendes Hilfsprogramm mit
Paste, Button für 'Zeilennummern einfügen', Select All und Copy
schnell gemacht


----------



## Ralf W. Balz (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

wie wäre es hiermit. 
java CodeReadyForWord  Code.java -> Datei WithNumbers_Code.java öffnen -> Strg+a, Strg+c -> wechseln nach Word Strg+v. 

Wie war das Thema der "doku" nochmal :shock: 

Gruß Ralf


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;

public class CodeReadyForWord {

	/**
	 * @param args <Filename>
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		String userDir = System.getProperty("user.dir");
		String zeile;
		int zeilenNumber = 1;
		
		// TODO  args Fehler behandlung :-)  

		BufferedReader bufferedRead = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(userDir + "/" + args[0]));
		BufferedWriter bufferedWrite = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(userDir + "/WithNumbers_" + args[0]));

		//Zeilenweise einlesen und Zeilenweise schreiben
		while ((zeile = bufferedRead.readLine()) != null ){
			bufferedWrite.write(zeilenNumber + " " + zeile);
			bufferedWrite.newLine();
			zeilenNumber++;
		}
		bufferedRead.close();
		bufferedWrite.close();		
	}
}
```


----------

